# get established code/sports cpx



## MsMaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Dose anyone know if there is a get established code for new pt.  Pt comes in
and does not have any complaint and it's his first visit to get established.  


Also a sports cpx code, do you use V70.3 and for DMV CPX, KINDERGARTEN CPX.  And do you use prevenative office level.? We do at our office.  I just 
want to make sure if we are coding wright.

We usually use V70.0 DX FOR ALL CPX. 

PLEASE HELP!

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## mewebb (Jun 25, 2008)

If you look under V70.0, V70.3 and V70.5 in the tabular, you will see a list of what those physicals are for.  We use the preventive (physical) CPT codes based on age with the diagnosis appropriate for the type physical it is.


----------



## Cottrell (Jun 26, 2008)

*establish care cpt*

If the patient does not have symptoms or a defined illness and your physician is giving them the "diet and excercise" counseling, I would look at 99401-99404. 
These codes are for new or established patient counseling and/or risk factor reduction intervention codes to report services at a seperate encounter to promote health and prevent illness or injury. The physician will have to note the time since these are time driven codes.


----------



## MsMaddy (Jul 21, 2008)

*established code.*

I'm sorry for not making myself clear on the established code. I meant the 
ICD-9 code for get established code for new pt. 

Thank You


----------



## ssteele (Jul 22, 2008)

I have personally researched this sports px thing to death in our office. We finally came up with the following, if the patient presents for strictly a sports px, then our doctors code an E&M with V70.3. If all bullets are met for a preventative E&M then we bill the physical that way. The point being is what is being met in your documentation. Regardless of what type of physical, depends on what is being met in your record. Hope this helps!


----------

